# Frozen eggs



## mrsmac (Sep 13, 2005)

Today when I was cooking I got an egg out of the fridge and when I cracked it, it was frozen solid (my fridge is a bit dodgy!) Can I let the rest of the carton  defrost and still use them or should I throw them out?


----------



## daisy (Sep 13, 2005)

Why not keep them frozen, and defrost immediately before using them? Eggs can be frozen, but usually not in their shells. 

However, I'm of the opinion that 'when in doubt, throw it out'. They probably haven't been frozen at a low enough temperature to make for proper storage.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.ag.fvsu.edu/teletips/food_preservation_storage/1416.htm

Take a look at this site.....it says eggs can be frozen.  Go figure I'd of never guessed that.


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

Just let them thaw out...they'll be all right as long as the shells are not cracked. 
My cleaning girl, who is very sweet and hard-working, has brain damage from a childhood accident, so she doesn't always process information the way one might expect. I had stocked up on a bunch of groceries for a party, and she was helping me put them away. I asked her to put some items in the refrigerator out in the garage, but she put everything in the deep freeze instead. (really hard on the leaf lettuce...  ) But the eggs were just fine.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> My cleaning girl.


 

 Lucky duck!


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 13, 2005)

I just have to say how helpful this is to know. We can't just run down the street to the store, so have to keep eggs on hand, but don't always use them. Up to now, I've been frying them up singly and freezing for egg sandwiches or ham-and-cheese rollups. I have quite a collection! No more!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 13, 2005)

Unless you add salt or sugar to the yolks, they will be very gelatinous and possibly unusable when thawed.

Eggs can certainly be frozen for future use, but not in their shells.  At least not that well.

Separate them, freeze the whites as is and the yolks with either a bit of salt or sugar added.


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

Sizzlin, I'm disabled, so I have to have help with my house. But you're right, I am lucky. 

That was a very informative site about freezing eggs! I guess I was just lucky with mine...they'd only been in the freezer about two days, though, and if I remember correctly, I boiled them anyway.


----------



## amber (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm with Daisy, when it doubt throw it out.  Personally I wouldnt freeze eggs out of the shell or otherwise.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2005)

I freeze egg whites with semi frequency.  In fact, you can buy them at the store frozen.  They work very well.

Yolks are trickier and I have not been real pleased with them once they thawed out.


----------

